# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Cần giúp đỡ biến tần fuji...

## ngthha

Chào các bác em đang dùng con biến tân fuji 5kw, cho con spindle 3.7kw gắn đĩa cắt đá 300mm. Khổ là chạy ko tải rất ngon lành chỉ 5A, nhưng cứ cho đá vào là dòng lên 20A, thế là ngủm. Mình lại ngu về điện mong các bác tư vấn giúp em cài biến tần như thế nào như thế nào....
Chân thành cám ơn!

----------


## ít nói

> Chào các bác em đang dùng con biến tân fuji 5kw, cho con spindle 3.7kw gắn đĩa cắt đá 300mm. Khổ là chạy ko tải rất ngon lành chỉ 5A, nhưng cứ cho đá vào là dòng lên 20A, thế là ngủm. Mình lại ngu về điện mong các bác tư vấn giúp em cài biến tần như thế nào như thế nào....
> Chân thành cám ơn!


cái này bạn xem lại việc turning cho motor ăn với biến tần
volt định mức
với HZ thì có min mid và max

biến tần 5kw nếu 3 phase  chạy 2 phase thì chưa chắc kéo ngon 3.7kw nếu tải nặng
vì bạn đưa quá ít thông số nên chỉ mách đc đến vậy

----------

ngthha

----------


## Tuanlm

Ngủm động cơ hay biến tần hở bạn? Nếu là biến tần thì dzụ này mới nghe. Vì chế độ bảo về của các biến tần đời mới rất hoàn hảo. Bạn đo dòng bằng Clamp hay đọc số hiện lên trên biến tần?

----------

ngthha

----------


## ngthha

Cám ơn các bác! ngủm là biến tần  báo lỗi ạ.mình đo bằng A kìm.
cái dụ này em ngu, tên bán biết tần chỉ làm được cho đông cơ quay, còn mạnh hay yếu thì hắn ko biết.

----------


## ít nói

> Cám ơn các bác! ngủm là biến tần  báo lỗi ạ.mình đo bằng A kìm.
> cái dụ này em ngu, tên bán biết tần chỉ làm được cho đông cơ quay, còn mạnh hay yếu thì hắn ko biết.


biến tần dùng đk động cơ. thằng điều khiển phải ra chỉ thị chuẩn cho động cơ thì động cơ mới hoạt đột tốt.
bỏ qua các chi tiết như biến tần hỏng. motor hỏng 
coi như 2 thứ là bình thường 
bạn coi motor bao nhiêu HZ. rồi set.
ví dụ nếu motor 50hz bạn set biến tần 200hz  motor vẫn quay nhưng nóng như lò than và ko đạt được hiệu suất mong muốn. mong bạn hỏi anh em trả lời thì người hỏi phải đưa ra tất cả những gì có thể.
ảnh . tên model các thông số khác đi kèm

----------

ngthha

----------


## Nam CNC

haha , em trao đổi trực tiếp thì tốt hơn vì em là người bán con 3.7Kw cho bác mà.


Thứ nhất biến tần thì chỉ báo lỗi OC thôi


---- có vài điều bác Ngthha chú ý.

-- Biến tần 5Kw , đầu vào là mấy pha , nếu 3 pha , thì dùng đúng điện 3 pha thì mới xử dụng hết công suất em nó, thiếu 1 pha thì hụt 1/3 công suất à , mà điện mình xài thì có 1 pha thôi, bác ngthha ở nhà xài điện mấy pha ?

-- Con động cơ đó là 3.7Kw , hoạt động ở 150Hz , 8600rpm ,

1- Biến tần phải chỉnh 150hz là max  , đa số mấy ông thợ điện thấy biến tần bao nhiêu hz thì chỉnh hết luôn cho khỏe , mà đa số biến tần là 400hz max
2- Chỉnh áp là 200V max ở 150 hz
3- động cơ chỉ full công suất ở 150Hz , 8700rpm thôi , lúc này moment là mạnh nhất.


Hôm qua em nói chuyện thì suy nghĩ con động cơ này đang hoạt động 4000rpm tương đương 70Hz , nếu biến tần mà chỉnh 400hz max thì tương ứng ở tần số 70 hz thì áp nó chỉ có chưa đến 40VAC thì như vậy em nó chưa xài đước 1/5 công lực , nên có tải thì dòng phải cấp ào ạt lên tới 20A luôn mà vẫn chưa đủ moment cắt nên em nó báo lỗi OC thôi.

do đó bác phải đảm bảo nhưng yêu cầu sau đây , hay nói ông thợ điện nào đó chỉnh cho bác .

---Nếu 3 pha đầu vào thì cố gắng cho nó 3 pha, còn không thì mượn em nào đó 3.7kw 1 pha để thử công lực
--- Hz max là 150hz
--- 200V ở 150Hz
--- nếu quay chậm 4000rpm cho đĩa 400mm , chuyển qua xài đĩa 300mm thì số vòng tương ứng 5300rpm , mà tốt nhất đọc thông số trên đĩa cắt nó cho mình quay tối đa bao nhiêu vòng thì mình chơi tới đó luôn. ( nếu 5300 rpm thì cũng mới 70% công lực thôi )

          cứ như vậy đi nếu bác đã đưa các thông số như vậy mà có gì nữa thì anh em tính tiếp ... Em thấy mấy con máy cắt sắt nó xài đĩa 400 mà chỉ có 3HP mà cắt sắt ta le hết thì con này 5HP không lẽ chạy không xong ?

----------

ngthha

----------


## ngthha

Cám ơn  các bác!
To bác Nam:em nhờ bác kiếm cho em con biết tần nào phù hợp với con sp này, giao diện tiếng anh nha. Thằng bán biết tần cho em nó bán cho em con biết tần toàn tiếng nhật nên em bó tay luôn, còn nó cũng chỉ cho moto chạy là xong... Mong bác giúp em với...

----------


## Nam CNC

em thì không rành về phần điện đâu , bác Ngthha cứ đăng lên đây cần con biến tần 3.7kw 1 pha , chỉnh các thông số em đưa ra là được rồi , bảo đảm sẽ có bác bán cho bác liền à.

----------

ngthha

----------


## ngthha

Dạ! Vậy em cần con biết tần cho con động cơ có thông số sau: 3ph 200v: 60-150hz: 15-20A: 3000-8000 v/ph.
Bác nào có hú em nha..

----------


## terminaterx300

bt fuji gì mà ko có hướng dẫn tiếng anh ta, google ko có àh model FV nhiu nhỉ

----------

ngthha

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Dạ! Vậy em cần con biết tần cho con động cơ có thông số sau: 3ph 200v: 60-150hz: 15-20A: 3000-8000 v/ph.
> Bác nào có hú em nha..


 Em đang có con 3.7kw mới 100%, không biết bác có hợp với bác không?

----------

ngthha

----------


## ngthha

Bạn cho xem ảnh em nó và giá cả xem sao..

----------


## minhhoang68

cài lại thông số và turning lại. cái này không dễ nha bạn.

----------

